# I have a bad cold, maybe



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

So I woke up with a sore throat and runny nose. I am hoping it's just allergies from the high pollen we've had this week after a week of very nice weather. To be on the safe side though, I should not handle my Budgie today, right?

It's my understanding that we carry a lot of things/germs/viruses that we can pass on to them (even things that may not make us sick). Is this correct?

We have been making great progress the past couple of days but Eros getting sick is definitely a set back. So I think a day or two off might be best 

We do use hand sanitizer or wash hands before handling him or offering him any food or toys. But if I am shedding germy cells, I'll just stay away until I feel better. I think that is best. Is that what everyone else does when they get a cold?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry you are feeling under the weather and hope that you will start to feel better soon!

As to your question, colds aren't transmissible to our feathery friends. 
It's up to you to choose if you are fit enough to spend quality time with Eros or not. 
If you are constantly getting teary-eyed from the cold and your nose is hardly giving you a break from being runny and you just don't have the energy, then you can hold off on handling your budgie till you're feeling better and the symptoms are more under control.

I'm wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

aluz said:


> I'm sorry you are feeling under the weather and hope that you will start to feel better soon!
> 
> As to your question, colds aren't transmissible to our feathery friends.
> It's up to you to choose if you are fit enough to spend quality time with Eros or not.
> ...


Many thanks Aluz! I had heard otherwise. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope you feel better, Shelly!  

It's no fun to be under the weather, and hopefully it will clear up soon. :fingerx:

As for Eros, as he settles in to his new home he may withdraw a bit for a while to fully figure out his new situation. Even though he was handled as a baby, he still will go through a readjustment period. Just keep on working with him and he'll come around


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> I hope you feel better, Shelly!
> 
> It's no fun to be under the weather, and hopefully it will clear up soon. :fingerx:
> 
> As for Eros, as he settles in to his new home he may withdraw a bit for a while to fully figure out his new situation. Even though he was handled as a baby, he still will go through a readjustment period. Just keep on working with him and he'll come around


Thank you StarlingWings. Eros is doing great. The kids wanted to get him out of his cage when they got home from school so he got some play time today, I mostly just supervised because of my faucet nose LOL.

** I realize now I should have worded my initial post differently. It would be a set back if Eros were to get sick from me handling him while I am sick. Eros is fine and healthy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, I'm glad they have such a good relationship with him already! I'm sure he loved all the attention  :wild:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sorry I hope you get better real soon and I agree with my friends here.sending healing prayers for you.blessings


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about a cold or flu being transmitted from human to bird. While there are 'some' illnesses that are zoonotic (can pass between humans and animals), I wouldn't worry every time you get the common cold. Most illnesses are species specific. 

I have heard that there have been instances where certain strains of human illnesses have harmed pet birds, and I have heard this from rather credible sources, but that these are RARE cases. I wouldn't worry. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> I wouldn't worry about a cold or flu being transmitted from human to bird. While there are 'some' illnesses that are zoonotic (can pass between humans and animals), I wouldn't worry every time you get the common cold. Most illnesses are species specific.
> 
> I have heard that there have been instances where certain strains of human illnesses have harmed pet birds, and I have heard this from rather credible sources, but that these are RARE cases. I wouldn't worry. I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you for helping to put my mind at ease.


----------

